# Virgin Superhub - Pile of.......



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Morning everyone, 

Anyone on here have one of these new useless, waste of space Virgin Superhub's? 

We had one installed a few weeks back and the Wi-Fi signal is awful. Even just in the next room it constantly drops out. 

The D-Link router it replaced never had this problem, so it can only be down to this black box of junk. 

Virgin "customer service" were not in the slightest bit bothered. "We don't provide you with wireless only the connection" Helpful! 

I would plug the old D-Link router back in but they took this away without our permission. 

You can't even plug an antenna in the back of it to help the signal as there is no connection. :wall:

Anyone have an solution to this problem or do I need to buy another wireless router? 

Thanks 

Ben


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I've got one of the new style ones (the simultaneous dual band ones) and it's pretty good actually, as good as any standard wireless routers.

Do you have one of the new or old ones?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm happy with mine although my laptop only works on the 2ghz spectrum


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I had the superhub 2 and it was really good but wouldn't work with my Roku box so switched back to version 1.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

It is this one










It can only be this as the WiFi was fine until it was installed. I had a search online and there are an awful lot of complaints about the signal keep dropping out.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ours has been ok. Although, randomly, since we had a Tivo box installed the connection has gone down once or twice. Not just wifi, the actual broadband connection to my pc.


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Must be a faulty unit mate I reckon. 

I have one in the downstairs corner of the lounge and get a consistent 50mb wifi (iphone 5) on the sofa about 3m away. 

I have the 60mb package. 

Upstairs in bed, which is in the opposite corner of the house and one storey up, I get a consistent 40mb. 

I get 30mb in the verandah toilet!!!

Dan


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep got one of the superhubs and it's great, signal is fine, i can get wifi out the front of the house so i can surf and detail at the same time :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> It is this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the old ones with many problems. Either call up Virgin and ask for one of the new ones or update the firmware to the latest and set it to modem only mode and plug in your own wireless access point.


----------



## Beni786 (Aug 3, 2012)

The superhub is fine as long as you change the channel in the settings to either 1 or 6. If your neighbours have got wi-fi which is almost guaranteed, the frequency on their router affects yours hence the drop out on signal. When new routers are installed they are always left on auto, if you choose a different frequency channel, one which knowone else is using, you should have no problems. Trial the diff channels

http://help.virginmedia.com/system/...&LANGUAGE=en&COUNTY=us&VM_CUSTOMER_TYPE=Cable


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

I had the same problem..
The only way to solve it was to buy one of these.
ASUS RT-N66U - 900Mbps Dual Band Wireless N Router, Gigabit LAN/WAN, 2x USB, Print FTP UPnP VPN Server, IPv6, 8x SSID, Wireless 3D HD content streaming, 3 Year Warranty: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

I then put the S/H into 'modem mode' & have not had any problems since, like you said Virgin customer service was next to useless, it's an expensive fix but, the only way, other than having a wired connection, to solve the problems that you were having :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

How long has the new one been out? We only got this installed at the start of July! I think a phone call is going to be needed....again. 

At the moment the only thing I can do is buy another router but I don't see why I should be out of pocket when I had a perfectly good one before they took it away. 

I have tried playing with the settings and different channels but it makes no difference what so ever.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> How long has the new one been out? We only got this installed at the start of July! I think a phone call is going to be needed....again.


I got mine installed in May


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

You only need to look at the Virgin forums to see how good the superhub is.

I had all sorts of problems with ours, Had it replaced twice. They just kept blaming anything I had connected to it rather than the actual superhub being at fault.

Thankfully its now in the bin


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> How long has the new one been out? We only got this installed at the start of July! I think a phone call is going to be needed....again.
> 
> At the moment the only thing I can do is buy another router but I don't see why I should be out of pocket when I had a perfectly good one before they took it away.
> 
> I have tried playing with the settings and different channels but it makes no difference what so ever.


IIRC unless you opt for 100MB or pay extra you only get that one.

Mine went into modem only mode the minute the engineer was out the door!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Use this tool to see if there is a clear(er) channel to set it to - it might be noisy with a lot of overlap.

http://meraki.cisco.com/products/wireless/wifi-mapper


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

So, rang them up, told them it was useless and we have a Superhub 2 being delivered next week. Hope it is better than this paperbweight!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I had massive problems with the Superhub last year, dozens of visits and in the end I e-mailed the CEO and things started to happen. The only solution was to run my two Macbooks at 5ghz and then have a Dlink piggy backed off the Superhub running at 2.4ghz for my other stuff.
The 5ghz is amazing, very clear of other users and delivers 62meg download speeds all the time but your laptop needs to be able to run at this frequency.
Virgin said they would put me at the top of the list when the new version came out, heard nothing so clearly more BS from them, anyway I'm not sure I'd change at the moment.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Rundie said:


> I had massive problems with the Superhub last year, dozens of visits and in the end I e-mailed the CEO and things started to happen. The only solution was to run my two Macbooks at 5ghz and then have a Dlink piggy backed off the Superhub running at 2.4ghz for my other stuff.
> The 5ghz is amazing, very clear of other users and delivers 62meg download speeds all the time but your laptop needs to be able to run at this frequency.
> Virgin said they would put me at the top of the list when the new version came out, heard nothing so clearly more BS from them, anyway I'm not sure I'd change at the moment.


The new superhub is simultaneous 2.4GHz and 5GHz and seems to work well, but mine is back in modem mode as I run some servers at home and have my own gateway.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Got the new version of the Superhub now and it is a night and difference. No more dropping out of WiFi and the signal is twice as strong.


----------

